# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations > Mull Beekeepers Association >  Mull Association Apiary Workparty

## Trog

The task: to fence off the new breeding and teaching apiary site.
The day: Tuesday 4 May (a normal working day for most but 3 of us were available).
Did we manage it?  Of course we did, thanks to  frequent tea, coffee and chocolate biscuits kindly provided by Geoff and Gulmira!

Association secretary just as happy with a hammer as with a keyboard:

062..jpg

No job on Mull is complete without an inspection by the local wildlife:

064..jpg

Spreading the gravel:

067..jpg

Getting there: the fencing will provide shelter from the wind and send the bees over the heads of passers-by.

071..jpg

----------


## Gordon on Iona

Good job. Well done! (And sorry I couldn't make it!)

----------


## gavin

Excellent!  Did you get funding from somewhere for all the materials?  What are the main uses likely to be?

----------

